
How to read a lot of books - uladzislau
http://danshipper.com/how-to-read-a-lot-of-books
======
satishkota
Never got time enough to read a book completely... the only problem is that i
am not able to concentrate that time into reading... i feel watching TV is
better stress buster than reading... what say?

------
dmourati
I liked the article plus the comments lead me to
[https://www.goodreads.com/](https://www.goodreads.com/)

